# My DIY Third Hand Archery targets



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

I recently bought a new commercial target but I needed a second target to be able to leave it to our summer house.
I did not want to spend lots of money for that target so looked into other solutions. Enter the Third Hand Archery target skins.
When I told of my plan to the owner of my archery club he was interested to test it as commercial targets cost a lot to maintain so a couple of skins found their way on the plane to Greece.

The skins come in a simple packaging with clear and easy to follow instructions for the build.

DIY archery target by Taz00, on Flickr

DIY archery target by Taz00, on Flickr

One skin has some animal targets and the second some range targets.

DIY archery target by Taz00, on Flickr

DIY archery target by Taz00, on Flickr

Initially I wanted to build something fancy but decided to stick with the instructions.

I got the cheapest 2x12" boards I could find, the type they use in construction sites for scaffolding and cut them to the lengths specified in the instructions. If I did not have a saw I could have easily gotten the board planed and cut to the proper dimensions at a slightly higher cost.

DIY archery target by Taz00, on Flickr

Box assembled

DIY archery target by Taz00, on Flickr

and screwed together, first screw, four more to go per side.

DIY archery target by Taz00, on Flickr

Box ready with filing port cut open. I used my plunge track saw but you can easily do it with a jigsaw or similar.

DIY Archery Target by Taz00, on Flickr

DIY Archery Target by Taz00, on Flickr


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

The first skin is installed. I used my nail gun for the first target because I did not have my staple gun handy at the time. For the second target I used my staple gun.
I ended up putting a nail every inch to make sure the skin is tight and will stay in place but forgot to take a pic of that.

DIY Archery Target by Taz00, on Flickr

Trim installed.

DIY Archery Target by Taz00, on Flickr

I wanted to make the target lighter without compromising a lot of strength so decided to use my router to take away some material. Bad decision as weight loss was minimal so in the end I decided this was simply not worth the time and effort.

DIY Archery Target by Taz00, on Flickr

Target filled and first test

DIY Archery Target by Taz00, on Flickr

Instead of filling it with rags I chose the loose fibers that are sometimes used in shops for cleaning instead of rags (I don't know how this stuff called in English so here is a pic ). This stuff is lighter than rags and does not pack down the way rags do after many shots so does not require reshuffling after some time.

DIY Archery Target by Taz00, on Flickr

Painted the first target and right after decided to make some recessed handles

DIY Archery Target by Taz00, on Flickr

Both targets ready

DIY Archery Target by Taz00, on Flickr

Almost 60lbs of filling used in each target. One target is filled, the bags in the pic will go to the other one.

DIY Archery Target by Taz00, on Flickr

And the first test in the club

DIY Archery Target by Taz00, on Flickr

So far so good. The skins seem to hold up fine and arrow removal could not be easier.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

TAZ00: You don't know how good it feels to have our product in Greece. It really looks nice, but I have concerns of the size of the nail heads being able to hold the force of arrow removal from arrows with oversized field points or inserts.:wink:


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

thirdhandman said:


> TAZ00: You don't know how good it feels to have our product in Greece. It really looks nice, but I have concerns of the size of the nail heads being able to hold the force of arrow removal from arrows with oversized field points or inserts.:wink:


Me too, this is why I used staples on the second one. In any case I think I have enough screws on the trim to hold the skin and I can always unscrew the trim and put in a few hundred staples in there :wink:


----------



## Casper053 (Oct 22, 2014)

Very cool! Targets look great!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

taz00 said:


> Me too, this is why I used staples on the second one. In any case I think I have enough screws on the trim to hold the skin and I can always unscrew the trim and put in a few hundred staples in there :wink:


Yes sir that will work! Enjoy my friend.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Where do you get the stuffing? Looks like it would work pretty well.


----------



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice pictures,thanks!


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

taz00 said:


> The first skin is installed. I used my nail gun for the first target because I did not have my staple gun handy at the time. For the second target I used my staple gun.
> I ended up putting a nail every inch to make sure the skin is tight and will stay in place but forgot to take a pic of that.
> 
> DIY Archery Target by Taz00, on Flickr
> ...


 after putting the fiber in plastic bags have you ever thought about using a shop vac. to get the excess air out of the bags before closing them up? just an idea.


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

thirdhandman said:


> Where do you get the stuffing? Looks like it would work pretty well.


I bought it from a supplier that sells rags to machine shops, car mechanics etc. Lots of years ago when Greece had lots of textile industries they used it instead of rags as it was a byproduct of production and it was very cheap. Nowadays it comes in 2 quality levels, cotton white and cotton mixed colors (which is the one I got as it is cheaper) and it costs 50% more compared to rags ( 1.5 Euro/kg for fibers vs 1 Euro/kg for cotton rags).
It works better than rags as it is a lot lighter. I used approx. 60 lbs per target and it stops the arrows from my Hoyt CS 34ZT and Podium X Elite with ease. Both are set at 60 lbs and even the thin Carbon One arrows do not penetrate more than half the thickness of the target.
I hope that although making the target cost me some money (still way cheaper than my Eleven target) it will be very cost effective in the future since the only consumable are the skins which are not expensive.
It is also very easy on my shoulders as arrow removal is a piece of cake which I cannot say for the Eleven or the Danage Domino we have in the club.



kc hay seed said:


> after putting the fiber in plastic bags have you ever thought about using a shop vac. to get the excess air out of the bags before closing them up? just an idea.


I actually removed the stuffing from the bags before putting it in the target. I thought about doing what you wrote as I had also seen it in another build but it would only increase the weight of the target without any gain, as all type of arrows are easily stopped as it is. I have not tested the target with a 165lbs crossbow or similar but I do not use such a beast so no point in over-designing and paying the weight penalty.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

taz00 said:


> I bought it from a supplier that sells rags to machine shops, car mechanics etc. Lots of years ago when Greece had lots of textile industries they used it instead of rags as it was a byproduct of production and it was very cheap. Nowadays it comes in 2 quality levels, cotton white and cotton mixed colors (which is the one I got as it is cheaper) and it costs 50% more compared to rags ( 1.5 Euro/kg for fibers vs 1 Euro/kg for cotton rags).
> It works better than rags as it is a lot lighter. I used approx. 60 lbs per target and it stops the arrows from my Hoyt CS 34ZT and Podium X Elite with ease. Both are set at 60 lbs and even the thin Carbon One arrows do not penetrate more than half the thickness of the target.
> I hope that although making the target cost me some money (still way cheaper than my Eleven target) it will be very cost effective in the future since the only consumable are the skins which are not expensive.
> It is also very easy on my shoulders as arrow removal is a piece of cake which I cannot say for the Eleven or the Danage Domino we have in the club.
> ...




Good point Taz00: Targets need to be built for the intended weapons K.E. . A target tough enough to stop arrows at 400 fps, will bounce out shots from lightweight bows and kids bows in a lot of cases.:wink:


----------



## Donald1800 (Jul 28, 2014)

For faster bows and crossbow velocities, may I suggest an alternate filling - reclaimed/repurposed chopped-up/coarsely granulated rubber tire tread used as a ground cover, found at lowes/home depot garden/landscape sections. It is dense, energy absorbing, environmentally immune to mold/mildew/heat/moisture/rot, and should last for decades without replacement. I use it in my ThirdHand Bag target as well as a Sandbag discharge target for my 360 fps crossbow. Works great, last a long time.


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

For faster bows and crossbow velocities, may I suggest an alternate filling - reclaimed/repurposed chopped-up/coarsely granulated rubber tire tread used as a ground cover, found at lowes/home depot garden/landscape sections. It is dense, energy absorbing, environmentally immune to mold/mildew/heat/moisture/rot, and should last for decades without replacement. I use it in my ThirdHand Bag target as well as a Sandbag discharge target for my 360 fps crossbow. Works great, last a long time.

I like this idea. How does the weight compare to be filled with old clothing (which I have, and is heavy). I like the weather resistence of this.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kogen (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice work! This give me some ideas to make a new target for shooting.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Shredded tire rubber does work great and like stated is resistant to whether. The downside, it is twice as heavy as clothing.


----------



## Donald1800 (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, yes and no. Fabric weight is dependent upon the type and form (cotton terry cloth work rags are the heaviest and most absorbent), density of packing, and absorbs moisture and can get very heavy when rained upon. However, most people will not be hauling these large, heavy target bags around from place to place - they are usually installed in one location. That is why I also use a Sand-Bag filled with reclaimed/shredded tire tread for 'mobile' target practice/decocking. After all, my TP Carbon Phantom with EoTech 4-Dot Sight & side flip 3X magnifier and 8 doz. arrow/bolt shafts matched in weight to +/- 2.5 grains and 'Spine' Indexed do not require a large target face out to 60 yrds, but I DO need a totally water resistant, high Ke absorbing portable target, as most archery 'buffs' need.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Donald1800 said:


> For faster bows and crossbow velocities, may I suggest an alternate filling - reclaimed/repurposed chopped-up/coarsely granulated rubber tire tread used as a ground cover, found at lowes/home depot garden/landscape sections. It is dense, energy absorbing, environmentally immune to mold/mildew/heat/moisture/rot, and should last for decades without replacement. I use it in my ThirdHand Bag target as well as a Sandbag discharge target for my 360 fps crossbow. Works great, last a long time.


Here is another alternative for a crossbow discharge target. Mine weighs about 15 pounds and stops a 400 gr arrow at 350fps. Just a 5 gallon bucket filled with rags and covered with our DIY skin material. very portable and doubles as a campfire seat.lol


----------



## gethuntin (Nov 23, 2004)

How many 10 pound bags did it take to fill a target? I looked at lowes and they have rubber nuggets or the shredded type. Any preference?




Donald1800 said:


> For faster bows and crossbow velocities, may I suggest an alternate filling - reclaimed/repurposed chopped-up/coarsely granulated rubber tire tread used as a ground cover, found at lowes/home depot garden/landscape sections. It is dense, energy absorbing, environmentally immune to mold/mildew/heat/moisture/rot, and should last for decades without replacement. I use it in my ThirdHand Bag target as well as a Sandbag discharge target for my 360 fps crossbow. Works great, last a long time.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Got shredded rubber tires years ago for a bag target. Don't remember how much it took but it did work well. Not sure but would think the small chunks would fall out through the holes worn in the targets, quicker than shredded.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Donald1800 said:


> Well, yes and no. Fabric weight is dependent upon the type and form (cotton terry cloth work rags are the heaviest and most absorbent), density of packing, and absorbs moisture and can get very heavy when rained upon. However, most people will not be hauling these large, heavy target bags around from place to place - they are usually installed in one location. That is why I also use a Sand-Bag filled with reclaimed/shredded tire tread for 'mobile' target practice/decocking. After all, my TP Carbon Phantom with EoTech 4-Dot Sight & side flip 3X magnifier and 8 doz. arrow/bolt shafts matched in weight to +/- 2.5 grains and 'Spine' Indexed do not require a large target face out to 60 yrds, but I DO need a totally water resistant, high Ke absorbing portable target, as most archery 'buffs' need.


Absolutely correct. Another benefit of the rubber, now that I think about it, mice don't nest in it much and bugs don't like it too much.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## Noel Kendall (May 28, 2003)

I'm jealous of your Festool tools ! !


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

I am interested in the shredded Tire filling. 
I have access to as much shred as I could ever neex


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

Noel Kendall said:


> I'm jealous of your Festool tools ! !


Lol..., it's an addiction.
I am more of a metal tool kind of guy, but since I bought my first Festool, I can't stop buying more.
So far I have a CT Midi vacuum, a TS55R plunge saw, a OF1400 router and an ETS EC 150/5 sander.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Good morning Taz00. Just wanted to check in and see how the target is working out. Have any of your friends had a chance to shoot it yet. Your thoughts about the target now.


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

Good morning to you too.
So far the target at the indoor range at the club is doing great. I have not shot mine (apart from a few shots when I tried it) since the outdoor season has started and I am practicing at the outdoor range.
It seems that it will last a really long time and when eventually the skins need replacing it will be at a fraction of the cost of a foam target.
One of the problems of living in Greece is that there are no local producers of archery targets. The cost of shipping a target or replacement foam is considerable due to their size.
Skins on the other hand are cheap to ship and all the other necessary materials to build a target can be sourced locally.
The only disadvantages of that type of target are its weight and the facts that you have to cover it up when it rains.
I don't think it will replace foam targets that have to be transported often but for more permanent installations in an indoor range or ones property they simply can't be beat.
When I get a chance to go to the indoor range I will take some pictures of the target that must have a few thousand shots in it by now and post it here.
Hopefully you will likely have some return customers and even some new ones as word starts to get out.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Taz00: All the bag targets of the USA are filled with industrial scrap. They are put in a bag that will last a year or two. They do work and stop arrows well but then in a couple years, they want us to buy another. Planned obsolescence is what it is referred to as being. You are correct in the fact that the targets are expensive to ship. That is exactly why they cost so much. Shipping and shipping mark ups are very expensive. We can put 50 DIY skins in one box and ship them for about the same cost of one full target. Need to find a distributor or dealer to buy 50 at a time and make it better for everybody.:wink:


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> Here is another alternative for a crossbow discharge target. Mine weighs about 15 pounds and stops a 400 gr arrow at 350fps. Just a 5 gallon bucket filled with rags and covered with our DIY skin material. very portable and doubles as a campfire seat.lol
> View attachment 4058305


how deep is your crossbow bolt going into the bucket ?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I've unloaded probably 50 arrows this year. I try to shoot all around the opening and haven't hit the bottom yet.


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

Here are some pics of the skin used at the range.

DIY Archery target by Taz00, on Flickr

DIY Archery target by Taz00, on Flickr


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Won't the shredded tire leave marks on your arrow?
Great build BTW. Professional looking.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tote said:


> Won't the shredded tire leave marks on your arrow?
> Great build BTW. Professional looking.


I don't have any issue with black marks on my black carbon arrows. I haven't tried with aluminum arrows and probably never will.


----------



## Spenpet (Jun 16, 2021)

thirdhandman said:


> I don't have any issue with black marks on my black carbon arrows. I haven't tried with aluminum arrows and probably never will.


have you ever used wood mulch?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I personally have never used wood mulch. Before loading it into a target I would suggest just shooting a bag of mulch making sure of the backstop behind it. If it works in a plastic bag good enough for you and then it certainly should work in the target. If not go back to clothes.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

taz00 said:


> Good morning to you too.
> So far the target at the indoor range at the club is doing great. I have not shot mine (apart from a few shots when I tried it) since the outdoor season has started and I am practicing at the outdoor range.
> It seems that it will last a really long time and when eventually the skins need replacing it will be at a fraction of the cost of a foam target.
> One of the problems of living in Greece is that there are no local producers of archery targets. The cost of shipping a target or replacement foam is considerable due to their size.
> ...


So Taz your target is over 5 years old. What is your thoughts on it now?


----------

